# new 75 gallon mbuna setup



## cichnoob91 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the cichlids world so bare with me. I recently purchased a 75 gallon tank which is currently cycling and going great. After 4 days I can barely keep the ammonia high enough for the BB. Nitrites are still high as well as nitrates. My questions are about my filtration. I currently have 2 AC70's and a 950gph powerhead to blow through my rocks. Is this going to be enough or should I have got 2 110s instead? I know canisters are the better route but my budget was too tight for that, in the future I'll probably upgrade. I plan on stocking somewhere between 12 to 15 in this tank also. Here is a pic thanks for any help!!


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

2 AC70s is definitely a bit light for a 75 gallon, but it's probably not the reason for your nitrites staying high though, you just need to wait more time for it to cycle.

AC110s would have been better, or something like a canister + ac110.

Just add a big FX6 or FX4 later, call it done.


----------



## cichnoob91 (Oct 1, 2016)

What about a fluval 406? Or should I spend the extra 100 bucks and get the fx4?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

cichnoob91 said:


> What about a fluval 406? Or should I spend the extra 100 bucks and get the fx4?


I find the 406 on the light side for a 40 gal. tank. Don't waist your money trying to get by, save it and get an fx6.
Keep us posted on how the tank turns out.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You'll be fine for now. Just upgrade as the fish grow. I love the 110. And a big fan of the FX series. I agree with LX and Sunshine.

Don't bother testing for nitrate while you have nitrite in the tank. The reading will not be accurate. Just test for it once nitrite reads zero. Good luck with the cycle! Cheers for going the fishless route...


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

cichnoob91 said:


> What about a fluval 406? Or should I spend the extra 100 bucks and get the fx4?


on a 75G? FX all day...I run stuff similar size to 406's on 30-40 gal tanks, lol. That size canister is about right for those tanks, but would want more than on a 75g...Cichlids are messy too, if this was just a tropical tank we might be talking, but on a cichlid tank you want more imho. Don't ever trust the "size" that the filter manufacturers tell you, they are always way too generous.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I think your ok on your filters. Your not over size but it will do the job. I run a 206 on a 40 gallon plant tank and have had no problems in over 4 years. I think sometimes we way over think filtration and it more about water changes. You can be way under size on filtration if you change your water weekly. Filters are great way to keep your tank clean but water changes keep the water from building up with organic waste that at higher levels will be toxic to fish.


----------



## brokenarrow (Aug 28, 2016)

hello, I am also new to this hobby.

what is your temp reading at ? I have a 75 gallons with stand that was ON SALE from Petsmart for ONLY $199.99 instead of $499.99 so I took the deal.

I am currently running two SunSun 404B with BIOHOME Ultimate media from Pond Guru and I have a wave maker as well....
My Aqueon Pro 300 Watts is not plugged at the moment as my temperature is stable at 80 not cooling or not increasing, its been more than 14 days and water temp has not change.
anyway, I noticed your tank is close to the window, are you having any direct sun light to the tank ? just an FYI..

good luck with your new hobby.


----------



## cichnoob91 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks y'all for all the help! I actually ordered and setup 2 aquatop cf500's along with my ac70's for surface agitation. So far so great! Tank is fully cycled! 2 days ago checked 0 ammonia 0 nitrites 20 nitrates! Bumped up to 4ppm of ammonia and the next day had 0 as well as nitrites! Did this 2 days in a row with the same results. Current nitrate reading is in between 5 and 10ppm. My temperature control consists of 2 aqueon 200watt heaters. Thanks again for all the help should be fully stocking within the next week!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very nice. I've had one of those canisters bustling along for almost 3 years now. Zero issues. Can't beat the price, either. I do not use the UV feature.


----------

